# Valentines Day Photo Surprise for my Girlfriend



## Destin (Feb 13, 2017)

So I got stuck working a 24 hour shift today and won't be able to see my girlfriend all day. Because of that, I made her this short photo essay and posted it on facebook with the following post. As it was photography related and some quick lighting practice, I figured I'd share it with my friends on here. 

FB post: "I knew I had to work a 24 on Valentine's day and wouldn't be able to see you at all. Because of this, I wanted to ensure that you had someone to take care of you and spend time with in the future when I get stuck working on holidays. I drove around in the ambulance today and found this bear, who was very friendly and cute. He was sick, and I had to bring him back to health. Then I spent the day training him how to drive the ambulance, use the lights, and take care of sick people. At the end of all that, we got hungry and had dinner together. We did a photo shoot together throughout the day, so that you could see him first thing on valentine's day and know that I was thinking of you.

So now in the future, you'll have a cuddly friend to take my place while I'm away. He loves working EMS and taking photos as much as I do, and he thinks you're pretty awesome, so he should fill my boots nicely in my absence.

Thanks for being an amazing girlfriend, and happy valentine's day!"


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 14, 2017)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I would flip out if someone did that for me!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone is getting lucky tonight


----------



## Destin (Feb 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Someone is getting lucky tonight



I wish. Not gonna see her for almost a week because we work opposite schedules.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is getting lucky tonight
> ...


Bummer


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 14, 2017)

Dude, send flowers, arrive with diamonds and champagne ... (okay the bear is cute)


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is getting lucky tonight
> ...


Someone's getting lucky in...almost....a week. Well that sounds less exciting 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2017)

Love the pictures. What an amazing thing to do. You are a good good man.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 14, 2017)

Cute set,


----------



## Destin (Feb 14, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Dude, send flowers, arrive with diamonds and champagne ... (okay the bear is cute)



Haha too bad I'm a paramedic and not a doctor.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2017)

Good idea. I bet she appreciated your efforts in this.


----------



## BoudieTog (Feb 14, 2017)

Aww that bear would be super cute if she sent you a thread back eating with it and wishing you were there.  Ahh...love


----------

